# Looking for a piece of history



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*Vicki Cook*

Vicki Cook was World champion in the 1963. In 1964 she set a world record for a double American round of 762/754. Her picture is attached


----------



## Colin Giersberg (Dec 21, 2004)

Recurvetd, my wife is always trying to find someone to hunt with her. I don't hunt myself, but she is trying to get me into it. I do go out with her at times on her hunts, but I just haven't developed the patience to sit in the woods for hours on end. I like to keep moving for the change of scenery.

Anyway, as i was saying, my wife is looking for a hunting friend. Her father has several acres in Mississippi near Walnut, off of U.S. 72. She goes there to hunt with her father. He doesn't hunt that much anymore because of health problems and his age. My wife is 46 years old and gun hunts. She would like to get a deer with her bow, but keeps hurting her arm, which limits her poundage on the bow. Would you be interested in discussing this by e-mail?

Regards, Colin


----------



## Tracie Arndt (Jan 11, 2005)

*Hunting partner*

If I lived in Mississippi I would. But I don't I live in Wisconsin. I just sold my hunting bow.So me going out hunting at this point in time is not going to happen sorry.


----------

